# is it ok to pretend I have a small cock?



## Bob's Vagene (Feb 1, 2021)

First off, I have a few statements to make, to try and explain what you are about to read. Femdom (Female Domination) is a relatively well-known sexual interest, with a ton of intersections with other fetishes (like feet, spanking, cuckolding, etc.) I happen to be rather interested in this particular sexual deviance, especially a subset commonly called SPH, or small penis humiliation. Not every person into SPH even has a small dick (indeed, alot of it is just guys posting their flaccid cocks and pretending it's a micropenis), but a massive dick is rather rare. I'll return to that.

As a member of a discord server dedicated to this fetish (that has since fallen into disuse), I've seen many a "tiny dick." The few dommes on this server were more then willing to engage in some ribbing, and it wasn't uncommon for an average sized dick to be called "pathetic" and "useless", much to the poster's delight. This led to a fairly consistent kind of activity, with new members joining, old ones deleting their accounts and rejoining, and a few more regular members posting on a fairly normal basis. Excluding those doing the humilating, everyone one else just acted under the assumption that most of us had small dicks. Sure, plenty of people were exaggerating how impotent they were, but nothing seemed too crazy.

Enter one guy, who I'll call Jumbo. Jumbo joins, has a generic post complaining about how he's a pathetic virgin with a microdick who will stay pussyfree forever, others join in, normal fetish behavior. One of the females politely asks if he wants to show how small he is, and he quickly responds with a picture of his penis, complete with a piece of paper that has his username on it and a ruler, showing that he is 4 inches long.

There were a few oddities though. First off, his ruler was printed on another piece of paper, and seemed rather blown up. The second was how small his handwriting was, if his dick was really 4 inches hard. 

He had a massive fucking cock. Picture a pornstar-level titan, easily nine inches and girthy. The unorthodox way he tried to hide it's impressive size was admirable, but no one was tricked. Now, some of you may assume he was trolling us, trying some kind of bizarre flex on a server full of guys who got off on being called losers. Maybe, you may be thinking, he was stupidly trying to flirt with the women, or pull some sort of low-stakes prank.

If so, you are wrong. He was earnest in his attempt, and genuinely liked it when women called him a virgin bitch with a clitty. The issue was that he didn't have a microdick, and so this fetish was rather difficult for him. I know this because he explained it, after the server broke down into chaos.

Most of us casual members were laughing, after all, it's a hilarious situation. Plus, it's gotta suck to be turned on by something that's not possible for you, and he was a cool, fairly active guy. Others were less pleased. Some saw him as a troll that should be banned, others saw him as ruining the vibe of the server, and the less heterosexual members seemed to want and suck his massive meat cannon. It was chaos, with the chat exploding to a level of activity that had never happened before. 

The mods, unprepared for the level of controversy a simple dick pic on a server full of them would cause, were slow to react. Soon, the entire server, once dedicated to a niche fetish, was a battleground, with genuine insults being hurled at one another. Instead of calling someone a"tiny sissy virgin", guys were saying the most absurd stuff you'll ever see, like "If you can't SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS FAKE TINY DICK, you are a FUCKING IDIOT" and "It's his fetish too, FUCK YOU DUMBASS HE JUST WANTED TO JERK OFF" while hapless Jumbo tried to explain himself in between messages fired back and forth.

There is no situation funnier then seeing people with names revolving around them being losers with microdicks attempting to have a serious argument about the morality of pretending you have a small cock. When names like WhiteBoiSissy18, Virgin2472, and Uselesslittlefaggot are engaged in an argument, it's impossible to not laugh, right?

Regardless, eventually the mods started to crack down on all the posts, and things gradually returned to normal, with Jumbo never posting another picture but lurking for a few more weeks. I think all the bannings must have had an impact though, because the server eventually died. It was never quite the same after that day, but for two glorious hours, it was the funniest thing I ever saw.

Thanks for reading, and I have plenty of Femdom Discord related drama I can share, provided NSFW stuff like this is allowed


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 1, 2021)

First thing you have to realize is that 9 inches is actually below average for a man. Porn actually uses below average penis lengths for straight porn so you can get a better look at the woman and the woman can give a better "performance" since the average sized penis would block out most of the vagina and make it impossible for the woman to do anything other than scream. Its the simple truth that "Jumbo" might as well have a micropenis for what its worth. 

Second, its not "femdom" if its other men telling you your dick is small. They where all dudes and that whole thing was super gay. At what point did you think that these where females? You're just a homosexual. 100% there where no girls on that discord.

Third its OK as long as you find an Asian lady. They'll assume that you're normal size.


----------



## EnemyStand (Feb 1, 2021)

WinchesterPremium said:


> First thing you have to realize is that 9 inches is actually below average for a man. Porn actually uses below average penis lengths for straight porn so you can get a better look at the woman and the woman can give a better "performance" since the average sized penis would block out most of the vagina and make it impossible for the woman to do anything other than scream. Its the simple truth that "Jumbo" might as well have a micropenis for what its worth.
> 
> Second, its not "femdom" if its other men telling you your dick is small. They where all dudes and that whole thing was super gay. At what point did you think that these where females? You're just a homosexual. 100% there where no girls on that discord.
> 
> Third its OK as long as you find an Asian lady. They'll assume that you're normal size.


9 inches is huge, bro, especially if his width measures up to the length. 6 inches is the average size and only 15% of guys go above 7. But I do agree that this whole thing is gay as hell. After all, I'm having a serious discussion about dicks with other dudes.


----------



## helloworld.exe (Feb 1, 2021)

My girlfriend has chosen a nickname, out of nowhere, for my penis. She has chosen, for some god forsaken reason, to call it "princess little piddles". I have no idea where she got this name but it's not the most manly nickname, and honestly, I don't have a nickname for it so why should she? Every time she calls it by her nickname I feel ashamed!

I don't want to be rude to her because shes my first girlfriend. am I an asshole if I make her stop calling it that? Or should I just let her keep it up? I'm afraid this waking nightmare may never end.

EDIT: I spoke with my girlfriend regarding this nickname fiasco. She informed me that it was not the princess that was little, it was the piddles that were little. I don't think that makes me feel any better tho.

I offered another nickname, as per suggestion, "princess big and long piddles" but she said that was a mouthful and that princess little piddles wasn't a mouthful.

EDIT2: Ignore this thread, we compromised by letting me pick a nickname for her penis, thanks everyone!


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 1, 2021)

EnemyStand said:


> 9 inches is huge, bro, especially if his width measures up to the length. 6 inches is the average size and only 15% of guys go above 7. But I do agree that this whole thing is gay as hell. After all, I'm having a serious discussion about dicks with other dudes.



6 inch average is average flacid bro.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Feb 1, 2021)

"Pretend", lol.  And what kind of faggot server is this that dudes are posting pics of their dicks in a dick measuring contest?  There are some seriously fucked up people in this world.


----------



## Penis Drager (Feb 1, 2021)

It's absolutely not okay!
Big dick having individuals are appropriating my small dick culture and it needs to STOP!


----------



## Str8Bustah (Feb 1, 2021)

the greeks thought small penises were a sign of wisdom and fortitude.
the greeks also invented being gay.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't know. I only encountered one guy that admitted to having a small cock once....but it was a lie since h revealed he had a 7" cock despite being Indian.
I immediately pointed out the _Karma Sutra _to him...


----------



## Furret (Feb 1, 2021)

A fetish is a fetish. If a guy's packing and wants to pretend that he has a small dick to get off, I say let him.


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 13, 2021)

its not the size of the penis on the outside but the size of the penis in your heart


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Feb 13, 2021)

WinchesterPremium said:


> 6 inch average is average flacid bro.


I thought it was 4. This is very unsettling.


----------



## dirtydeanna96 (Mar 6, 2021)

Miel67 said:


> I don't know. I only encountered one guy that admitted to having a small cock once....but it was a lie since h revealed he had a 7" cock despite being Indian.
> I immediately pointed out the _Kama Sutra _to him...


Which is your preferred translation?


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 11, 2021)

Lying about having a micropenis is the biggest dick move you could make.

Pure Heath Ledger Joker Move, dude


----------



## Vingle (Apr 11, 2021)

I ask for dickpics before meeting anyway, surprises aren't fun.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Apr 13, 2021)

I do constantly and my lady rolls her eyes


----------



## Justanotherguy (May 15, 2021)

I pretend I have a normal cock, I don't see anything wrong with pretending.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (May 15, 2021)

>pretend


----------



## RW 1995 (Jun 11, 2021)

being with a tiny weenie man is like being lesbian but without the shame


----------



## Pruto (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow everyone here has an enormous penis, so cool.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Feb 1, 2021)

First off, I have a few statements to make, to try and explain what you are about to read. Femdom (Female Domination) is a relatively well-known sexual interest, with a ton of intersections with other fetishes (like feet, spanking, cuckolding, etc.) I happen to be rather interested in this particular sexual deviance, especially a subset commonly called SPH, or small penis humiliation. Not every person into SPH even has a small dick (indeed, alot of it is just guys posting their flaccid cocks and pretending it's a micropenis), but a massive dick is rather rare. I'll return to that.

As a member of a discord server dedicated to this fetish (that has since fallen into disuse), I've seen many a "tiny dick." The few dommes on this server were more then willing to engage in some ribbing, and it wasn't uncommon for an average sized dick to be called "pathetic" and "useless", much to the poster's delight. This led to a fairly consistent kind of activity, with new members joining, old ones deleting their accounts and rejoining, and a few more regular members posting on a fairly normal basis. Excluding those doing the humilating, everyone one else just acted under the assumption that most of us had small dicks. Sure, plenty of people were exaggerating how impotent they were, but nothing seemed too crazy.

Enter one guy, who I'll call Jumbo. Jumbo joins, has a generic post complaining about how he's a pathetic virgin with a microdick who will stay pussyfree forever, others join in, normal fetish behavior. One of the females politely asks if he wants to show how small he is, and he quickly responds with a picture of his penis, complete with a piece of paper that has his username on it and a ruler, showing that he is 4 inches long.

There were a few oddities though. First off, his ruler was printed on another piece of paper, and seemed rather blown up. The second was how small his handwriting was, if his dick was really 4 inches hard. 

He had a massive fucking cock. Picture a pornstar-level titan, easily nine inches and girthy. The unorthodox way he tried to hide it's impressive size was admirable, but no one was tricked. Now, some of you may assume he was trolling us, trying some kind of bizarre flex on a server full of guys who got off on being called losers. Maybe, you may be thinking, he was stupidly trying to flirt with the women, or pull some sort of low-stakes prank.

If so, you are wrong. He was earnest in his attempt, and genuinely liked it when women called him a virgin bitch with a clitty. The issue was that he didn't have a microdick, and so this fetish was rather difficult for him. I know this because he explained it, after the server broke down into chaos.

Most of us casual members were laughing, after all, it's a hilarious situation. Plus, it's gotta suck to be turned on by something that's not possible for you, and he was a cool, fairly active guy. Others were less pleased. Some saw him as a troll that should be banned, others saw him as ruining the vibe of the server, and the less heterosexual members seemed to want and suck his massive meat cannon. It was chaos, with the chat exploding to a level of activity that had never happened before. 

The mods, unprepared for the level of controversy a simple dick pic on a server full of them would cause, were slow to react. Soon, the entire server, once dedicated to a niche fetish, was a battleground, with genuine insults being hurled at one another. Instead of calling someone a"tiny sissy virgin", guys were saying the most absurd stuff you'll ever see, like "If you can't SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THIS FAKE TINY DICK, you are a FUCKING IDIOT" and "It's his fetish too, FUCK YOU DUMBASS HE JUST WANTED TO JERK OFF" while hapless Jumbo tried to explain himself in between messages fired back and forth.

There is no situation funnier then seeing people with names revolving around them being losers with microdicks attempting to have a serious argument about the morality of pretending you have a small cock. When names like WhiteBoiSissy18, Virgin2472, and Uselesslittlefaggot are engaged in an argument, it's impossible to not laugh, right?

Regardless, eventually the mods started to crack down on all the posts, and things gradually returned to normal, with Jumbo never posting another picture but lurking for a few more weeks. I think all the bannings must have had an impact though, because the server eventually died. It was never quite the same after that day, but for two glorious hours, it was the funniest thing I ever saw.

Thanks for reading, and I have plenty of Femdom Discord related drama I can share, provided NSFW stuff like this is allowed


----------



## Swiss46 (Jul 15, 2021)

dirtydeanna96 said:


> Which is your preferred translation?


The King James version.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 14, 2021)

nice penis thread you have there


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Aug 15, 2021)

For those wondering, here is a peer-reviewed, journal article, published in a well-established and accepted medical publication:

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/23841855/

Erect penile length and circumference dimensions of 1,661 sexually active men in the United States

"Conclusions: In this sample of men who measured their erect penile length and circumference for the purposes of receiving a condom sized to fit their erect penis, we found a mean erect penile length of 14.15 cm and a mean erect penile circumference of 12.23 cm. The self-reported erect penile dimensions in this study are consistent with other penile dimension research. Also, findings suggest that mode of getting an erection may influence erect penile dimensions. Additionally, how a man becomes erect for self-measurement may be associated with his erect penile length and/or circumference."

These results strongly mirror many other publications on the same subject in recent history.

Feel free to ask Google for the conversion of metric units to imperial units (inches).

If you have a problem with the conclusion from the article, take it up with a search of PubMed for yourself. I have no interest in debating this subject.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Aug 15, 2021)

RavenCrow​"...less heterosexual members seemed to want and suck his massive meat cannon. It was chaos..."

Clearly this website was about finding a rump ranger who wouldn't blow your O ring out and along comes a sneaky SOB with false measurements trying to convince innocent twinks he was no threat even though he _knew_ that he would turn their intestines inside out as fast as the condoms he would refuse to wear. Between the "no homos" and the envy he almost got away with it...


----------



## BOONES (Aug 17, 2021)

Damn son. Nice cock.


----------



## ManInTheBlarms (Aug 21, 2021)

Fucking pussies. If you're gonna be in a femdom discord 24/7, you'd better be snipping the thing off.


----------



## Damien Thorne (Aug 21, 2021)

It is only OK to pretend to have a small cock if you are female.  Get with the fucking times, man.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## MistressCaridad (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey, there’s no shame in having a small cock:



Spoiler: Cock pic 








Aaawwww, what a cute little cock!


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Aug 26, 2021)

TLDR no? Maybe


----------

